

Ask HN: Best online brokerage? - theantidote

I'm looking to do some stock market speculating for a quick gain with little risk. I'll only be investing about $800 and I will be selling pretty quickly thereafter, so fees for both buying and selling should be minimal, so should withdrawal fees. Mint.com integration would be a bonus.<p>As a token of my appreciation I'll do whatever referral thing your brokerage does (if that's allowed by HN) if I choose your site.
======
pjharrin
Make sure you don't qualify as a pattern day trader
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pattern_day_trader>)

Unless you are looking for education services or becoming a day trade, any
discount broker will do. As with most things the more you pay the more you
get, ie. thinkorswim isn't the cheapest but they focus on education

~~~
theantidote
Thanks for the heads up. I'm not going to be trading that frequently. I just
want to make sure that the brokerage I use doesn't charge excessive fees
because I will be trading with such a low amount of money for a relatively
short term.

I'll mostly be buying cheap blue chips and companies that are basically hard
hit by the current crisis but bound to make a comeback within 1-2 years. Which
companies exactly I'm not sure yet.

------
noodle
zecco, although you need to deposit more than $800 to get the free trades.
don't have to actually make use of the full deposit amount, though

~~~
theantidote
Thanks, on my short list. The site doesn't seem to work quite right in Safari
but that's a non-issue for me.

------
pmorici
What about Scottrade, trades are cheap and minimums are low...

<http://www.scottrade.com/>

~~~
theantidote
This is the one I finally decided on and signed up for today, thanks! I'd
heard about it before and it looked like a pretty good deal. What made me
finally decide was that they had a fairly low minimum deposit, low fees, and
they let you withdraw all your money and close your account for free!

------
mdolon
A lot of my friends swear by ThinkOrSwim, you might want to check them out.

<http://www.thinkorswim.com/>

~~~
theantidote
Thanks for the site, it looks great and it would definitely be my top choice
but unfortunately they require a minimum deposit of $3500 and I can't afford
that much right now (college student, no income).

------
jay888
I would recommend Wells Trade. If you have more than 25K to invest, then you
get 100 free trades. Very good customer service

